# Martha / Maxine



## texasgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

*Martha's way *
Stuff a miniature marshmallow 
in the bottom of a sugar cone to 

prevent ice cream drips. 


*Maxine's way*
Just suck the ice cream out of the 

bottom of the cone, for Pete's sake!

Your probably lying down on the couch

with your feet up eating it anyway!


*Marthas way*
To keep potatoes from budding, 

place an apple in the bag with the 

potatoes.


*Maxines way*
Buy Hungry Jack mashed potato mix,

keep in the pantry for up to a year.



*Marthas way

*When a cake recipe calls for flouring 

the baking pan, use a bit of the dry 

cake mix instead and there won't be

any white mess on the outside of the cake.

*Maxines way*
Go to the bakery! They will even 

decorate it for you!


*Marthas way*
If you accidentally over salt a dish while 

still cooking, drop in a peeled potato 

and it will absorb the excess salt for 

an instant fix me up. 

*Maxines way:*
If you over salt a dish while you are

cooking, that's too bad! Please recite

with me, the real woman's motto:

" I made it and you will eat it and I

don't care how bad it tastes



*Marthas way*

Wrap celery in aluminum foil when 

putting in refrigerator and it will keep 

for weeks.

*Maxines way*
Celery??????

Never heard of it!!



*Marthas way*

Brush some beaten egg white over pie 

crust before baking to yield a beautiful 

glossy finish.

*Maxines way*
The Mrs. Smith frozen pie directions

do not include brushing egg whites

over the crust, so I don't!



*Marthas way*

Cure for headaches: Take a lime, cut it 

in half and rub it on your forehead. The 

throbbing will go away.

*Maxines way*
Take a lime, mix it with tequila, chill

and drink! What headache??



*Marthas way*

If you have a problem opening jars, try 

using latex dishwashing gloves. They give 

a non-slip grip that makes opening jars

easy.

*Maxines way*
Go ask the very cute neighbor if he 
can open it for you!





*Marthas way

*Don't throw out all that leftover wine. 

Freeze into ice cubes for future use in

casseroles and sauces.

*Maxines way*
Leftover wine????????????? 
HELLO!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

What a pain!! But I finally got it!


----------



## middie (Aug 29, 2005)

hey i like this maxine person lol


----------



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

Ha ha. Good one texas! Have to save that one & send it around. (Is Maxine the lady on the left?)

Flipping through the tv channels one day (think it was Martha), the tip I learned for making spaghetti al dente:

Throw a strand of spaghetti at your stainless steel refrigerator. If it sticks, it's done.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 30, 2005)

Maidrites way, if someone else is cooking, eat it and smile, Just don't eat there again  !

My Mother always said, "If you don't have something nice to say,Don't say it !" 

Thank You Texasgirl! You are a Hoot!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 30, 2005)

I AM Maxine.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 30, 2005)

This is so cute!  My mother-in-law sent the same one to me this weekend.  Until she explained it...I didn't know who Maxine was....so I just substituted myself.  lol  Now that I do know...I'm wondering...is she trying to tell me something?


----------

